# Canon VI-T Black body with extras



## mrtgobl (Dec 24, 2010)

Hello I am new to the forum and was looking for a little info one the set up I traded for the other day.  I want to star using the older rangefinder cameras but i don't necessarily want to use a rare camera lol. What i was hoping for was maybe someone could give me a real world today's market value for this set up so I could sell and buy some good user equipment. here is what I have:



Canon VI-T Black Body camera with black 50mm f1.2 lens with cover and leather case 
canon 28mm f:3.5 lens with cover and leather case 
Canon 135mm f:3.5 lens with cover and leather case 
original Canon light meter with leather case 
Canon 135 view finder round body and leather case 
set of Canon 55mm color filters for the 50mm lens 

I can email photos if anyone needs them.....Thank you in advance


----------



## mrtgobl (Dec 24, 2010)

ok I added the pics to my gallery


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 24, 2010)

Beautiful camera! It's hard to tell a precise value for it since I don't know its condition. Preliminary visuals showed a self timer lever stuck in the lower position. It should point up. Perhaps you need to trigger the selftimer and see if it works.

A body in very good to excellent condition could bring anywhere between $4,500 and $6,000. Add a few hundred for the lenses and finder and you get an idea.


----------



## mrtgobl (Dec 24, 2010)

thank you for the reply.... the body is in excellent condition but someone has engraved their name on the back across the bottom plate (thinking about taking that piece to an auto body shop and having it redone )...and the camera works..... I was just fiddling with it and mashed the timer down... have run a couple rolls a film through it... timer works as it should.....the lenses are in excellent condition as well except the 135mm lens has the name engraved also...again thank you for your input it is greatly appreciated

I have looked the camera and lenses up and knew the book value but I am an antiques dealer and I know there is a LOT of difference in book value and real value


----------



## compur (Dec 24, 2010)

Vintage cameras don't have fixed values.  They need physical
inspection by a knowledgeable person for appraisals. Condition 
is everything and I don't just mean outward appearance. Even
published price guides assume excellent mechanical and optical
condition throughout for their values to have any validity and 
that requires a hands-on expert inspection to determine.

Collectors want them in perfect working order and if they're not 
they're worth far less.


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 24, 2010)

mrtgobl said:


> thank you for the reply.... the body is in excellent condition but someone has engraved their name on the back across the bottom plate (thinking about taking that piece to an auto body shop and having it redone )...and the camera works..... I was just fiddling with it and mashed the timer down... have run a couple rolls a film through it... timer works as it should.....the lenses are in excellent condition as well except the 135mm lens has the name engraved also...again thank you for your input it is greatly appreciated
> 
> I have looked the camera and lenses up and knew the book value but I am an antiques dealer and I know there is a LOT of difference in book value and real value



Well...  That changes a bit! Compur is right, collectors desire a camera in mint-ish condition as well as good working order. The engravings will deter a hardcore collector from paying a top value for this camera but trying to re-paint it will lower its value even more. I'd leave it as is. 

And the values that I gave you are based on recent auctions, not necessarily the real value of your camera. Again, the thing which will subtract from its value is the engraving. I assume the lens is clear, no scratches, haziness, fungus or cleaning marks. If it's got these, the value will go down even more.


----------



## mrtgobl (Dec 24, 2010)

Ok, thank you for your help.  I knew the engraving would diminish the value some.  and yes the lenses are clear best I can tell.  the camera and lenses are in complete working order.  again I knew I couldn't get an exact value, just looking for a rough idea before posting it for sale.  And again thank you for the help.


----------

